# Transparente Grafik mit Pfaden



## derLuki (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne für QuarkXpress 7 eine transparente Grafik erstellen.
Dazu habe ich bereits in Erfahrung gebracht muss man die Grafik mit Pfaden anlegen und als .eps speichern.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie das funktioniert. Ich habe dort und da schon kleine Hinweise bekommen, aber ich finde z.B. nicht wo ich die Pfade speichern kann bzw. diese Pfade-Tabelle kann mir da jemand ein Tutorial geben, evtl. sogar mit Bildern =

Vielen Dank


----------



## derLuki (8. März 2009)

Kann mir da  niemand helfen


----------



## Another (9. März 2009)

Ich kann mit dem Titel der Überschrift zwar wenig anfangen, aber sofern du in Quark Express ein Bild importieren willst, welches ein "freigestelltes Objekt" ist, benötigst du denke ich ma, wie in InDesign, nur einen Beschneidungspfad.

Andernfalls erläutere ma bitte etwas genauer dein Problem, da ich denke selbst QE müsste 'nen Regler für die Deckkraft/Transparenz einer Grafik besitzen, womit ich nicht glaube das dies das Prob ist?


----------



## derLuki (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

ok also ich würde gerne ein Bild in QuarkXpress einfügen.
Allerdings möchte ich NUR die Kontur dieses Objektes.

Als Beispiel: http://www.zouklovers.de/images/auto.jpg

Ich möchte nur das rote Auto haben, das gelbe sollte weg. Denn im QuarkXpress habe ich über die ganze Seite einen ganz anderen Hintergrund, der rund um das Auto dann auch sein sollte.

Das einzige was ich in Erfahrung gebracht habe, dass es angeblich mit Pfaden funktioniert, allerdings weis ich leider nicht WIE das mit den Pfaden funktioniert. Diese Pfade-Palette usw. ich weis nicht was damit gemeint ist. Habe zwar gute PS Erfahrungen aber mit Pfaden hatte ich leider noch nichts zu tun.

Danke für deine/eure HILFE


----------



## Another (9. März 2009)

Also doch via Beschneidungspfad.

Dafür musst du den Hintergrund nicht einmal herraus schneiden -- benutze einfach das Pfad-Werkzeug und stelle das auf dem Bild frei, was nicht tranzparent sein/entfernt werden soll. Gehe in PS nun auf den Reiter "Pfade" und doppelklicke dort den eben erstellten Arbeitspfad. PS fragt dich ob es den "Pfad speichern" soll, was du bestätigst, womit sich der Name in "Pfad 1" ändert (sofern nicht selbst anders betitelt). 
Klicke im gleichen Reiter danach ganz rechts (unter dem "x" zum schließen des Fensters) auf den kleinen Pfeil nach unten und in der sich hier öffnenden Liste auf "Beschneidungspfad". Im sich nun öffnenden Popup gebe nichts weiter ein, bestätige es nur mit OK.

Dein Bild wurde somit mit einem Beschneidungspfad versehen und dient Layout-Programmen, Bilder die freigestellte Objekte haben, genau so darzustellen, obwohl das Programm an sich (alte Versionen) evtl. keine tranzparente Grafik lesen können. Besser, vielmehr kann sich der Text welchen du einfügst den Pfad-Kurven, dem man in PS vergab, dem Bild nun anpassen und somit umfließen. Und dieser Pfad wird auch dann mitgespeichert, wenn du das Bild als .JPG herrausspeichert.

Hört sich im ersten Moment nach viel an, sind aber echt nur 'n paar Klicks.
gl&hf!


----------

